# simplicity m924e snowblower



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*Brand new used it once and the electric shoot doesnt work.There is no battery. Where does the voltage come from to operate the shoot.*


----------



## sgtrudz (May 15, 2015)

Assuming you bought it new & there's no obvious place for a battery w/ 2 leads hanging out, then the power for the electric chute come from the same stator [ alternator] that powers the ignition and if so equipped, headlight. Since it runs [ again,assuming] than I wouldn't blame the stator. More likely, the switch that turns the chute.They are kinda flimsy & prone to moisture damage. If not the switch, follow the wiring, for chafing & grounding out. I'd 1st try [ w/ engine running] disconnect the 2 of 3 wires from chute switch & touch the bare ends together. If chute moves, it's the switch. if it is a 3 wire configureation, you'll have to try a combination of touching each 2 at a time. Good luck . sgtrudz


----------

